# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  "Ο Ενδεκάλογος του Bodybuilder" - Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης

## Polyneikos

*"Ο Ενδεκάλογος του Bodybuilder" από τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη*

*Θεμελιώδεις αρχές της κλίμακας εξέλιξης* 




Κάθε τομέας του επιστητού βασίζεται σε μια σειρά θεμελιωδών αρχών πάνω στις οποίες δομείται η κλίμακα της εξέλιξης του.

Σε αυτό το άρθρο θα κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια συνοπτικής αναφοράς. Η κατάλληλη διατροφή,η εντατική προπόνηση αποτελούν προϋπόθεση sine qua non για την πρόοδο σας κι ενώ αυτό είναι έγκυρο,η εμβάθυνση στην ανάλυση ίσως να θεωρείται το "μυστικό". Βέβαια,να αναφέρουμε ότι είναι ανορθολογικό να αναζητούμε "μυστικά"και εναλλακτική πορεία. Με απλά λόγια να "κόψουμε δρόμο". Υιοθετήστε την έννοια της συνέπειας στην προσπάθεια και προχωρήστε δίχως να κοιτάτε πίσω ούτε να σπαταλήσετε χρόνο στην αναζήτηση ευθείας διαδρομής. Δεν υπάρχει. Αυτό που βρίσκεται ενώπιον μας είναι η ανηφόρα.
Η υγεία και η επιδίωξη της με όχημα το ευρύτερο Fitness βρίσκει στις ημέρες μας ταχυτατη διάδοση.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε την πορεία μας με θεωρητική προσέγγιση πριν περάσουμε στη δράση.


1) Να είσαστε αυστηροί και όχι επιεικείς με τον εαυτό σας στο πλαίσιο της προσπάθειας. Αποφύγετε τα κορεσμένα και Trans λιπαρά,τους απλούς υδατάνθρακες,τα αναψυκτικά και κάθε επεξεργασμένο τρόφιμο.Τί εξυπηρετούν αυτά? Σίγουρα δε συμβαδίζουν με την προσπάθεια που καταβάλλετε στο γυμναστήριο.

2) Καταναλωστε τροφές υψηλής διατροφικής αξίας ξεκινώντας με ένα πρωινό γεύμα πλούσιο σε σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες,πρωτεινη υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας και ωφέλιμα λιπαρά ώστε να καθορίσετε το μεταβολισμό σας σε ένα γρήγορο ρυθμο καύσης και αξιοποίησης των θερμίδων που καταναλώνετε.

3) Αυτό μπορεί να δυσχεράνει την προσπάθεια σας όμως είναι απλώς αναγκαίο να γευματιζετε ανά τρεις με τέσσερις το πολύ ώρες κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Υπογραμμίζουμε ότι κάθε πλήρες γεύμα πρέπει να θεωρηθεί τέτοιο,αν εμπεριέχει την κατάλληλη ποσότητα υδατανθράκων, πρωτεϊνών και ωφέλιμων λιπαρών. Καιρός να "γνωριστείτε"με τα πλαστικά δοχεία τροφίμων.

4) Τα νέα: Για να αυξήσετε το μυϊκό σας βάρος, φάτε μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα τροφής. Της κατάλληλης ή και πάλι για να μειώσετε το λίπος σας, φάτε λιγότερο. Μην αποστερειτε από τους μύες σας τα αναγκαία για τον μεταβολισμό καύσιμα.

5) Δώστε έμφαση στην πρωτεΐνη, αυτό είναι κάτι στο οποίο οι αθλητές της σωματικής διάπλασης υιοθετούν άμεσα και ρίχνουν το βάρος της διατροφής τους έναντι των υδατανθράκων και λιπών.

6) Ενδιάμεσα των γευμάτων, καταναλωστε θρεπτικά σνακ και όχι πρόχειρα μικρογευματα. Τίποτε δεν υποκαθιστά την ποιότητα σε κάθε γεύμα που καταναλώνετε. Για όσους ο στόχος είναι η απώλεια βάρους το να βασιζεστε σε μικρογευματα χαμηλής θρεπτικής αξίας είναι αντιπαραγωγικο ως πρακτική. Κατάλληλη επιλογή ενδιάμεσων γευμάτων αποτελούν τα φρούτα και λαχανικά,οι μπάρες πρωτεΐνης,το γιαούρτι και άλλα γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα χαμηλών λιπαρών π.χ. το Cottage cheese και τα υγρά γεύματα (ροφήματα) πρωτεΐνης.

7) Οι απλοί υδατάνθρακες ( αναψυκτικά, γλυκά,, κέικ,, προϊόντα ζύμης κ.α.) μας παρέχουν ενέργεια όμως οδηγούν σε υπογλυκαιμία και φαύλο κύκλο.Δεν είναι κατάλληλοι. Αγνοήσετε τους!

8 ) Εφοδιάστε τον οργανισμό σας με ενέργεια προεξασκητικα. Φάτε ένα μικρό εύπεπτο γεύμα περίπου μία ώρα πριν την προπόνηση. Αυτό θα μεταβάλλει τα δεδομένα της απόδοσης σας. Καταναλώνοντας πρωτεινη και σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες θα προπονηθείτε εντατικότερα και με μεγαλύτερο ενθουσιασμό.

9) Παρομοίως και στο πλαίσιο της κάλυψης των αναγκών σας που προκύπτουν από την άσκηση, καταναλωστε ένα μετεξασκητικο γεύμα, πλούσιο σε πρωτεΐνη υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας και η επαρκές σε υδατάνθρακες. Ειχατε αναερόβια γλυκολυση προηγουμένως και κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης οπότε πρέπει να αναπληρώσετε. Είναι προφανές.10) Δε μπορούμε να το τονίσουμε επαρκώς όμως κύρια μέριμνα σας οφείλει να είναι η καλή επανυδατωσση του οργανισμού ακολούθως της προπόνησης σας.

10) Η καλή απόδοση των μυών σας και κατ'επέκταση η ανάπτυξη τους είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένα με την επανυδατωσση του οργανισμού. Είναι απλό χαμηλή πρόσληψη νερού κυρίως αυτούσιου και υγρών γενικότερα είναι πρωτιστης σημασίας.
Καλή Επιτυχία!

Υ.Γ. ( Bonus)

11) Ξεκουραστείτε! Ο ύπνος και η ανάρρωση αποτελούν θεμέλιο ανάπτυξης.

12) Η προσέγγιση της μυϊκής ανάπτυξης στο πλαίσιο της σωματικής διάπλασης έχει να προσφέρει ως δια βίου ανταμοιβή τη διαμόρφωση υγιεινού τρόπου διατροφής και ενεργού τρόπου ζωής.
Μόνο ένας Κόπανος θα το παρεβλεπε αυτό.

*Δείτε το καθαρά, κάντε παύση για μια στιγμή και αναλογιστείτε: Ποιο είναι το κύριο όφελος αν όχι η έξη σε ένα υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής και στερεής σκέψης;*

----------

